
Selenium Rectifier - kfichter
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selenium_rectifier
======
herogreen
"During the 1960s they began to be superseded by silicon rectifiers, which
exhibited lower forward voltage drop, lower cost, and higher reliability.[6]
They are still manufactured for exact replacement purposes, but are not
designed into new equipment."

I wonder what kind of equipement is still running 50 years later. Subways and
power plants maybe ?

~~~
hakfoo
Maybe audio gear. There's people who really love the tube-era stuff.

